# Approaching Breeders



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I've recently become a member of the NMC and have managed to identify a couple of breeders that hopefully have agouti's (my chosen variety) in the Yearbook. My question is...is there any special etiquette involved in contacting them? My only reason for asking is because the only contact details provided are home phone numbers and I'd feel incredibly rude giving that a call and asking if they have any mice!!  I'd feel a bit better if it were a mobile number as that feels a bit less intrusive  And email would have been perfect :lol: But am I alright to just call up the home number listed and introduce myself as someone wanting to get into the fancy?

Sorry if this is a silly question btw, I just don't want my first move in the fancy to offend =P


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

providing they are breeders then what's the prob?


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

As I said above I just feel a bit odd calling up a house phone, I've only ever contacted people like this via email, or if I do call it's a mobile. I just want to make sure it's common practice to call landline numbers.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

a lot of nmc breeders are on facebook. theres an NMC facebook page that you can only join once your registered in the NMC. that would be a less direct way for you to contact them


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just ring them, they're all lovely people  Dave Safe is particularly lovely - I rang him up after much deliberation (it's not a natural thing for me to just ring up a stranger) when I first started out, and we were on the phone for over an hour!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's fine for you to ring people - they have chosen to have their details in the yearbook and only NMC members have access to this so they will not mind.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

I had the same experience with Dave too Sarah!!! LOL!
Katy


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

dave loves a good natter, i was on the phone an hour to him a week or two back


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

and Dave's agouti's are the best at the moment!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Until the advent of mobile phones and the internet (as us oldies well remember) it was the only way of contacting other members. When I first started it was still the "done thing" to write to fanciers in order to obtain stock! Dave Safe is one of the best fanciers around, with by far the best Agoutis. Dave is also, as mentioned, a very nice and approachable man. Give him a call, he wont bite.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna hafta give Mr Safe a call one day... hehee I do love a good mousey chat!!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

That's awesome to know, thanks everyone! Mr Safe is indeed the main person I was thinking of actually, fantastic to know he's a top bloke


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

oh he is bless him - and i love his accent! x


----------

